# Man it's quiet



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]CGEnKh0ocb0[/YOUTUBE]


Feeling a little mellow tonight...
[YOUTUBE]ohC7o_PPPtY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

It'll pick up as soon as everyone is caught up on Facebook an repost all that stuff here


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

I said that with the wrong username. I meant to post as "TommyNice" an all new user ID I'm working on. I'm gonna be nice and all. And eat unicorn spam


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey now Mav, don't be knocking Facebook. 

It is quiet because Shanzone, Fowler, Rancher and Wolf are off on some picnic together, or out trying to find Elk because he is missing in action or something. 

Me, I just worked a 12 hour day and now I am off to grab coffee and do a 2 hour training for childcare. 

Have I mentioned I am missing Shan, because I am really missing Shan.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

is that where everyone hangs out, face book?


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I will be knocking fb.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Quiet and feeling a little mellow... Sounds like some time for some motorboating...

[YOUTUBE]V0O0nzkESTI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

I was really getting down with Pink and Adele. I got one name, too. Zong. Madonna stole that idea from me, But I gave the idea to Cher. I mean, the perfect one name vampire. Pink aint bad. or Snoop. The name most people know me by is 4 words. First one is son. You figure the rest of it out.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I hate facebook. People trust facebook too much, one day that is goin gto come back and haunt people.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

Newground, that is a gross misspelling of the word.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I still have doodle's cooler that I stole from the last boat party.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

Doodle is way too cooler to mess with a boat party


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

doodle is cool, but she was at one of our boat parties and I hear say that she likes to boat party


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Cb yes u gotta catching up on your immediate friends an fam an other people u friend cause they sent u one or cause they are friend of your friend or your nebiors friend or your friends nebiors friend an on n on.... After u catch up on all that u come here or your other desired blog. I don't fb. I refuse! I will not be subjecgated in to mass mind control that is fb. What easier way other than tv which is losing ground to tell people what to think or do how to feel what say etc.... Aside from tracking an all the other known things. I don't like being profiled either them knowing my shopping patterns usual times on Internet etc...


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

No, CB. Thats not true, She was talking about barbecuing a GOAT and you just subconsciously substituted "boat" for "goat"


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

goat, boat....whatever, it does not matter because i stole her cooler and it is a very nice red cooler.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> I still have doodle's cooler that I stole from the last boat party.


Ummm.... that's my cooler, and doodle was suppose to be watching it for me.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

OK. Boating theme. I can work with that and I love the water

[youtube]zL1_MBM9m-8[/youtube]


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

mav, I do not face book because of the data mining that the company does and I just have a bad feeling about that corporation and I think one day all the facebooking people do will come back to haunt them


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

[youtube]3vyzHkv42W8[/youtube]


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> Ummm.... that's my cooler, and doodle was suppose to be watching it for me.


your's, her's, I do not care. Right now I have cans of ginger ale in it cooling for me to drink while I HT. mmmmmmm ginger ale.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm starting my own thing anyway. Kinda like facebook, kinda like myspace. I'm calling it spacebook
I'm considering another one with no lies. Called factbook. but the no lies would keep everybody out......


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

boat theme.....how about the Gilligan's Island theme? 

A three hour tour.............


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

U might get more truth than u want in fact book would be like twitter as well.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I am starting my own facebook modeled after the way communist military states spy on their own citizens and I am going to call it "how many posts will get you kidnapped in the middle of the night and dragged off to do hard labor in a Siberian goolosh just because you like to wear red socks when everyone else likes to wear gray.com" the give away free stolen coolers to anyone who signs up.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Excuse me....do you mind? We're trying to have a music thread over here. LOL

[youtube]cfR7qxtgCgY[/youtube]


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

Why even say anything? 

[YOUTUBE]y4Fo5ATAUdk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I think the profiling is more likely if u shop for certain things join certain blogs an do certain types of wrk or have certain aptitudes an have certain political views u will be potential risk for something u can do.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I do not get twitter. Isn't that where people post all the stupid details of their day like "I just got up......I just took a shower.........man the freeway is jammed up and so is my peanut butter and jam sandwich...........just got home......took off my shoes......man, do my feet smell.......man, I wish you were here to smell them, because they really do smell.........just finished dinner.........dinner was bad..........man, do my feet still stink, I thought I put new socks on, well I guess not............time for bed..............night.......man, I can't sleep because my feet stink so bad. I really need to change these socks but I am too tired to get up and walk over to the dresser. oh well, I will just lay here and tweet"


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

mav, do you remember max headroom from channel seven? That show predicted what is coming down the pipe line. People are controlled by corporate run media. Some people in the show live off the grid just to get free from the state and they live as moles in a secret society. 

I have to go back and watch those shows. I was a little too young to get it all back then.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

OMG you guys all drank some of Zong's wine!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I wondering what that aweful smell was in the house, You've been wearing them black socks for 2 weeks, I'm sure they could stand up all by themselves now.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I vaugly rember it. But I'm younger than u n was defiantly to you g or maybe that formed my distrust


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

No, Tommy. I always mix alcohol and drugs. For instance, I put 32 aspirins, 17 nodoze, and 23 sleepeze in this bottle of wine I'm working on now. And a handful of rollaids. I hope that's not something you take and get rolled and a really bad disease at the same time. I hope its a vaccine for that!!!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

mav, you are older then me.

Fowler, do you smell stinky socks in your living room? I bet you do, because I hid those black socks somewhere in your living room. I will draw you a map so you can find, or maybe I wont. muhahaha


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I have no idea what happened, I just got a package from zong and next thing the room was spinning. He is 10 times worse then fowler's hanky


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Nah I'm 34 cb. N zongs concoctions have no effect on me. When I was little I won a eating contest. I ate three rooms worth of paint chips


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

Dude!!! Just hold on tight to your dreams! You'll be fine.
[YOUTUBE]8TLmpL2AzLs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

The snozberries do taste like snozberries


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

oh, mav, I thought you where in your 40's


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

No I'm youngster I'm wise beyond your years


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

Amateurs!!! I'm a hundred and sixty eight years old!! Drink LSD from a lead cup.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

No, wait, thats all 4 of me put together. Sorry. And I drank Stevie Nicks from a lead cup.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

oh ok. I do not know why i thought that


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Mav, I think that's another of your good money making ideas... Market a bag of corn snacks, all different colors and call them Paint Chips...

Hey if people are buying tennis shoes with shackles on them "Paint Chips" could catch on... Just keep me in mind for a 2% royalty...


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Just think in future genarations will be able to construct their ansestors entire lives from the minute they are born till they die. Every article of clothing website they visited every move they made. Think about it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

Cool!! My great grandchildren will always believe I was involved in an eternal love quadrangle with Stevie Nicks, Cher, and the vampires.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

2% on front before production costs


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice man cave you fellas got here. 

Can I get you anything? Beer, chips, dips, bacon?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

I want your truffles, Tommy. There is a certain plum wine that goes good with truffles. Don't trifle with me about truffles.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Tommyice said:


> Nice man cave you fellas got here.
> 
> Can I get you anything? Beer, chips, dips, bacon?



bacon please.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I am eating pickled eggs and steak, some bacon would go good with it


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

My two hour class turned into a one hour class, I am back home, drinking wine and going to cool off in the shower. 

Ya'll enjoy your evening folks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey!! I'm drinking wine! At home! And taking a cold shower. And have no class. We're almost like twins!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I had a class on gardening with kids of all things, tired and already worked 3 12 hour days. I am wiped, going to drink wine, and shower, and you would not want to be my twin, trust me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

Whats that, a challenge? I worked 24 hours a day for 54 years before I took a nap. used to plant kids in the garden. Didn't have time to wipe. I actually delivered twins while drinking wine.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I worked 24 a day 365 at like idk 10 different jobs some other ones are not as intense only 13-14 hr days on those. Least those are easy manual labor.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Zong u are lying to us I know I've had one job 24/7 /365 for last62 years.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

I've slept 5 minutes in the past 50 years. And that was during sex.
make that 4 minutes in the last 63 years. In an orgy.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

maverickxxx said:


> Nah I'm 34 cb. N zongs concoctions have no effect on me. When I was little I won a eating contest. I ate three rooms worth of paint chips


Leaded or unleaded?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

zong said:


> I've slept 5 minutes in the past 50 years. And that was during sex.
> make that 4 minutes in the last 63 years. In an orgy.



Got bad news for you. That wasn't an orgy. It was a walker and four footed cane pile up you were involved in at a 3:30 PM senior citizens discount dinner buffet. ound:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

Nah, I last slept in 1969. During a Grateful Dead concert and orgy.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Zong - When you gonna swing by Wilbers and send me a 6 pack of their BBQ sauce?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

I make my own BBQ sauce!! I don't even know Wilbers. I've not bought anything in years. (Except sugar, yeast, spices, and flour)


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I'm kind of nervous that I only live 20 miles from Mav :run:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

I wish you only lived 20 miles from me. I'd make sure you was never nervous.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I remember Max Headjob, er room, whatever it was. Cant remember a thing about it tho, other than it seems that there was a cartoon face, that was retangular, with straight up hair?


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well shy if my persona isn't one of five


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Shygal said:


> I'm kind of nervous that I only live 20 miles from Mav :run:





zong said:


> I wish you only lived 20 miles from me. I'd make sure you was never nervous.


ROTF!!!...thanks for making my morning Zong...LOL!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Shygal said:


> I'm kind of nervous that I only live 20 miles from Mav :run:


All this time I thought Zong and Mav were the same people. No kidding.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

FarmBoyBill said:


> I remember Max Headjob, er room, whatever it was. Cant remember a thing about it tho, other than it seems that there was a cartoon face, that was retangular, with straight up hair?


Yes, there was a cartoon face on a screen, that was a reporter that was sucked into the electrical media network, he is sort of like a ghost in the system.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I remember max headbob, er room whatever. I remember a cartoon charecter that had a retangular face and straight up hair.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

I saw a cartoon charecter that had a retangular face and straight up hair. In the mirror.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

It's like a middle school dance in here. Everyone standing around the sides of the gym surrounding an empty floor.

[YOUTUBE]MikRS_EEGcQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I'm loving my 40's.

:donut:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I'm loving my 40's.
> 
> :donut:


Hmmm...details, details. You are among the girls here.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

OK one slow dance under the mirror ball before I go to bed. 

[youtube]zQfF84ackMM[/youtube]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:stars:

I just realized how random that was ... sorry ... wow.

:stars:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

glazed said:


> :stars:
> 
> I just realized how random that was ... sorry ... wow.
> 
> :stars:


Darn. I had my slippers and ice cream all ready.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I started on the dang first page, reading down through and getting the feeling of deja vu. 

Man, it seems like I read this before...then I looked at the dates and realized I HAD read it before.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2012)

Raven12 said:


> It's like a middle school dance in here. Everyone standing around the sides of the gym surrounding an empty floor.


Yep, I'm beginning to think I'm the only one who ever dances. I don't even feel no guilt or nothing. I'm not dancing with my dreams, but I'm dancing.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

zong said:


> Yep, I'm beginning to think I'm the only one who ever dances. I don't even feel no guilt or nothing. I'm not dancing with my dreams, but I'm dancing.


You realize those are the lyrics to a "dirty" Billy Idol song, don't you?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2012)

No. Oddly enough, women like you more when you don't care. Go figure.


----------

